# Countdown mit After Effects Timecode



## rulerz_up (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich brauche für Silvester einen Countdown welcher von z.B. 1min. bis nach null zählt.
Habe nun ein bisschen in After Effects rumprobiert und habe dabei die Timecode funktion gefunden. Leider zählt diese Funktion die Zeit nur hoch und nicht runter. 

Weis jemand wie ich das in After Effects umdrehen kann? Damit die Zeit runterzählt?
oder
Gibt es sonst eine möglichkeit in After Effects einen Countdown zu erstellen?

Timecode funktion: (rechte Maustaste auf Video, Effect -->Text-->Numbers, dann unter Type "Timecode" wählen.


Gruss und Danke

rulerz_up


----------



## meta_grafix (13. Dezember 2004)

Die Geschwindigkeit auf -100 stellen, dann läuft es rückwärts.

Gruß


----------



## rulerz_up (15. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Aber wo kann ich die Geschwindigkeit auf -100 stellen. Immer wenn ich das versuche dann ist der Film ausserhalb des Aktuellen bereichs. Er rutscht ganz links rüber und ich kann ihn gar nicht mehr markieren.

Gruss

rulerz


----------



## 27b-6 (16. Dezember 2004)

Moin!

Du kannst auch auf den Layernamen klicken; mit "+" und "ü" kannst Du die Ebene an den aktuellen Frame schieben.


----------

